# My Personal Goal



## scubaman2151 (Feb 26, 2008)

Well I have finally come to the conclusion that I need to lose some weight. After putting this off for quite some time its time I do this. I just needed somewhere to keep track of how im doingwith thisso I decided to do it here. Currently I am 5'8" and 225 lbs. Too much for me. So its diet time, every monday I will post a updated weight total to help me stay on track. I have terrible eating and lifestyle habits so all that will stop and we begin changing today.






Scuba


----------



## myway22 (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck scuba, I definitely know what thats about


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 26, 2008)

Way to go.


----------



## corn field (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome to the battle of the bulge. We will be your support group. Good luck


----------



## JimCook (Feb 26, 2008)

I hope your progress goes well. Feel free to PM me as a resource - I'm a personal trainer.
- Jim


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guy



.


----------



## Tomy (Feb 26, 2008)

The secret of losing weight is NOT going on a diet, but decreasing the amount of food you eat and increase activity. If you need help then by all means there is Jenny Craig, weight watchers ect. Use a smaller plate, and allways leave a bit of food. When you lose a pound or five reward your self, but not with food. While my wife loses 25 pounds on her diet, than gains 30 back, I have lost 15 pounds in the last 2 years and can easly keep it off. Good luck and if you need some support all you have to do is ask. I see so many of my friends my age and younger needing knee or hip replacement simply because they kept stuffing their pie hole. A slim &amp; trim Tomy 5'5" 143 lb


----------



## mississippi mud (Feb 26, 2008)

Take a look at this Scubaman .


http://www.annecollins.com/calories/calories-wine.htm


When planning you calorie intake you'll have to factor that bottle of Red Zin in also.


----------



## Lloyd1 (Feb 26, 2008)

Many have tried, and many have failed ..... also many have succeeded.
Good luck on your test of will !


A year or so ago I was "loosing it".
I was upper 50's, 5' 11", and getting lazy.
Over the years I had seen my weight climb from the lower 160's to the upper 180's.
I was not getting around as good as I knew I should be, and my blue jeans just kept getting harder to get into ...
I went from 32 x 32 to 32 x 33, then 32 x 34.
One day the scale said 190, and the size 34 pants were very snug.


So I decided to do something about it, or try .... before it effected my health.


I succeeded.
I now wear 32 x 32 jeans again, and my weight is between 161 and 165.
The spare tire ..... is GONE!
I now can eat about anything I want, and as much ( within reason )


Every plan does not work for every person.
I read a book, or at least part of it.
It spoke about how your body uses energy, etc, and leadme down a path of reasoning.
From that reasoning I developed a eating habit change.
It was difficult at first, now it is easy .... and I feel so much healthier!


The bottom line of what I did was this:
Eat nothing but fruit until noon.
Then eat what you like, in moderation.
It's that simple ..... of course you also must do the obvious:
WHILE YOU ARE TRYING TO LOOSE THE WEIGHT ..... eat up your supplyand then stop buying and stay away from all the bad guys .....
you know what the are.... candy, soda pop, twinkies, cake, etc ....


I settled in with every morning having a full glass of fresh squeezed orange juice ( 8 -12 oz ), and a handfull ( 8 -12 ) of pitted whole dates.
If I am still hungry, I can have any and as much FRUIT as I want.
When noon comes, have a regular mean .... trynot toovereat.
Same for the evening meal.


This is how I did it.
I have reached my goal and easily maintain it now.
My first food of the day is almost always OJ and dates.
Then I eat what I want, and yep.... I'm back into the chocolate with no problem.
Once the weight is gone, old habits can return ..... in moderation!


I must also say that I use an eliptical trainer and small home gym.
They also helped to burn the calories and tone the muscles.
Again, once a routine run thru 2 or 3 times a week is established, it is easy.


So if I can help by giving the name of the book, or any other info... feel free to ask.


It is a personal battle, but you have allies!




ps .... coffee is bad, one of he worse things you can do to your stomach in the morning.


----------



## Waldo (Feb 26, 2008)

Well, my personal philosophy has alwways been that the only way you can really tell if a man is on the level is if his bubble is in the middle.......and that all I got to say about that !!!!


----------



## peterCooper (Feb 26, 2008)

Scuba,

You are where I was this time last year.
I know how you feel and what you are going through. There are a few things I'd like to offer as advice.

1. Don't try to do it all at once. It took me a year to lose 30lb. That's less than 1lb a week but I'm told that the slower it comes off, the more likely it is to stay off.

2. Don't beat yourself up when you screw up. I probably fell of the road once every couple of weeks.But if you pick yourself back up again and start over, the odd sin here or there doesn't change the outcome.

3. Of course you are going to have to drop the calorie intake. But up the calorie outtake too. Daily exercise is a must. first, it adds to the expenditure, second, it keeps muscle mass and third it helps with bone density. When you drop calorie intake you also drop vitamin and mineral intake along with it.

I found that counting calories works for me. Allowed me to factor in my wine intake (for the vitamins and minerals of course).

Good luck!

"It is a far, far better thing that you do..."


----------



## moose (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck on your personal goal Scuba. Will be looking forward to your updates.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 26, 2008)

Thanks guys for all the help and support. I knew this was coming but just keep putting it off. I stopped this now becuase of this diet but I used to eat fast food 5-9 times per week. I would go through 1-2 2 liters of pepsi per week as well. Finally it stops. I have even less room to talk because I work at the local YMCA . I started working out today and will keep with it.


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Feb 26, 2008)

Scuba, 2 years ago I said the same thing as i was 215 lbs. at 5'10" and made it all the way down to 168 lbs. and kept it off for 1 1/2 years and then started slacking and am now 195 lbs. Part of this is due to quitting smoking and eating to occupy some time but started my diet Monday so well work together. My main problem is a little bit of junk food like you but most of it is eating at night. Do not drink soda as that is 1 of the worst things for weight gain unless you drink diet. Cut down on all sugar, this will help big time.


----------



## zember311 (Feb 26, 2008)

Good luck man ! 


i always have to look at food as energy, that way I can figure out what I put in as to what I spend in moving around.


If you take in more energy then you use, then over the course of a month, think of the added energy just being stored for use.


but then again, when you burn more fuel then you add to the system, then the system seeks it's reserves.


here is a CRAZY bit of info!


ONE and I repeat ONE chocolate chip gives the average person enough energy to walk 150 feet !!!!


so imagine how far a cookie goes ????


Have fun with it man, if you can't do something with a smile, whats the point.*Edited by: zember311 *


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 26, 2008)

Glad to see you joining me Wade. Let us know how you do as well.
Scuba


----------



## dcrnbrd (Feb 26, 2008)

The fastest way to look small is go to a highlands game. At 6' 2" and 280 lbs I am a monster compared to the people I work with, but when I compete in the highland games I am the little one.


----------



## onin24eagle (Feb 26, 2008)

Scuba, 


I want to help you lose weight, so send me all your wine and beer immediately.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Feb 27, 2008)

onin24eagle said:


> Scuba,
> 
> 
> I want to help you lose weight, so send me all your wine and beer immediately.




LOL shipping charges would be huge .


----------



## Wade E (Feb 27, 2008)

Im chetaing as I have so much work to do in my basement that it takes up alot of my time instaed of sitting around after work.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 3, 2008)

Well update time. This past week only showed a weight loss of 2 lbs. But that is ok becuase I didnt do so well last Friday or Saturday. But I am trying to exercise at least 1 hour every day. I signed up for dodgeball and a Ironman contest at the Y.So things are coming along .


Scuba


----------



## mississippi mud (Mar 3, 2008)




----------



## JimCook (Mar 3, 2008)

Scuba,


Nice job, bud. Don't be frustrated at 2 pounds in a week. A normal, healthy fat loss limit from a standard biochemical standpoing is 1-2 pounds per week. Keep that up for a year and you've lost 52-104 pounds. 


- Jim


----------



## Wade E (Mar 3, 2008)

I dont even want to look as I went to a game dinner on Friday and took my wife out to eat as she was jealous on Sat. Ate somewhat light as game food is leaner but all the Jack and Cokes to go with it were not so light. Ate grilled chicken when we went out though. I was down 3 lbs after 1 week but I bet thats null and void now.


----------



## trashy (Mar 3, 2008)

I'm with you guys. Started off Jan. 8 - so far lost from 241 down to 225. Just lowered the carbs, upped the fat, no exercise. You know, your typical diet.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 12, 2008)

Ugh, update time. Well bittersweet moment, didnt lose anything this week but on the other hand I didnt gain anything . But I am happy to see that my belt is getting a little looser.


Scuba


----------



## grapeman (Mar 12, 2008)

All good things take time, just like good wine! Hang tough. At your age it isn't that hard to get it off and keep it off.


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 12, 2008)

I am at the other end of the scale! I just keep getting smaller and smaller. I'm not going to die, I'm just going to fade away!!!


----------



## JimCook (Mar 12, 2008)

Scuba,


If you are exercising with enough resistance, your body will add some weight due to muscle gain (and the consequent water required to store the glycogen = cellular energy) while it loses fat. If the belt is going in the right direction but the scale isn't moving, especially in the beginning, that's a fine sign - just stay the course. This is a marathon, not a sprint.


- Jim


----------



## joeswine (Mar 12, 2008)

hannabarn that is so funny


----------



## bbarer (Mar 12, 2008)

I agree with Jim, I too am on a weight loss campaign and after about 20 lbs or so down and a lot of exercise, my weight has stabalized but my waist has dropped 2" !!! I am doing a mix of 30 min hard cardio on an eliptical machine and 30 minutes with weights a day. So hang in there and don't get discouraged, as long as you can burn a little more calories than you take in you will continue to loose. No question the slower the loss rate the easier it is to maintain it long term.....No which is more fattening red or white wine...........doesn't matter I have my first three batches of wine going, 2 of them bulk aging and one in secondary ferment....still have a ways to go before anything is ready to drink.........dam this patience thing.... *Edited by: bbarer *


----------



## trashy (Mar 12, 2008)

I just hit 20 pounds too, this morning.

I'm not exercising though (not yet).


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 12, 2008)

I am hoping that eating less will help us....then once spring comes we will be busy outside....

I hate the treadmill .....





As for calories in wine....

http://www.healthyweightforum.org/eng/calorie-counter/wine_calories/

http://www.davidstuff.com/wine/calories.htm 










*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## Tomy (Mar 12, 2008)

I have gained a pound, as we buchered 3 hogs last week, and with the boiled tongue, sweet breads, scrambled eggs with brains, blood sausage, pudden meat &amp; pancakes, souse, and chitlins I just stuffed my self.



Tomy *Edited by: Tomy *


----------



## rem1 (Mar 12, 2008)

Gosh Tomy: How muuh wine did it take to wash all that down?


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 12, 2008)

I just lost 2 pounds reading that menu.....

I have eaten mountain oysters tho...


----------



## hannabarn (Mar 12, 2008)

Did you throw the meat in the garbage??


----------



## grapeman (Mar 12, 2008)

hannabarn said:


> Did you throw the meat in the garbage??




I doubt it Barney. Some folks eat everything but the squeal when they butcher hogs. Waste not, want not!



.


But I'm with NW there( I just about lost my dinner as I read it).


----------



## Wade E (Mar 12, 2008)

I must admit that after last weekend I lost my ambition but will get it soon. I havent lost any and havent gained any.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 12, 2008)

wade said:


> I must admit that after last weekend I lost my ambition but will get it soon. I havent lost any and havent gained any.




Same here. I kinda got off track there for a few days and didnt really care but Im back on track so I should be doing better again.


----------



## peterCooper (Mar 12, 2008)

Scuba,

'only 2 pounds' is actually exactly where you want to be. Th slower it comes off, the slower it will go back on again.


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 15, 2008)

After reading Tomy's menu of 'almost offal'...I lost a pound...
Tho I have eaten Mountain Oysters after a great deal of wine consumption....






Now we are on the *NO KITCHEN DIET*</font>....

We decided this was the weekend to install some tiles behind the kitchen counter [after 6 years]....It was a real 'Grease-Fest' behind the stove and nearby areas...[the dog ate the scatter rug in front of the stove]













We won't have access to the stove for a couple more days...so our food intake will be reduced...Hope to loose another pound....






*Edited by: Northern Winos *


----------



## mississippi mud (Mar 16, 2008)

Thats some great lookingtile work NW.



Probably burnta few calories with the installation two.


----------



## JimCook (Mar 16, 2008)

As a *NON* recommended way of losing weight, thanks to influenza-A over the past week, 6 pounds of worthy body weight have shed themselves from my frame, which could have kept every one. Again, I do *NOT* recommend innoculating yourself with the influenza-A virus to experience this kind of weight loss. (Results may vary. Void where prohibited.) 


- Jim


----------



## PigPen (Mar 16, 2008)

I am with you I need to lose 40 lbs.. I use to be in good shape 2 yrs ago. Used to lift weights. Got out of it am left @ 230 lbs and 5'11. 


Never to big on the Cardio, did not need it, but now have to find a way to get he weight off. Weather should be getting better, going to tune up the bicycle, and try that


----------



## NorthernWinos (Mar 16, 2008)

Jim Cook....sounds like a nasty bug you got going there....Hope you are on the road to recovery...You must be very dehydrated.

Our 'No Kitchen Diet' isn't working...moved the stove away from the fridge door...plugged the stove in and made tacos for dinner....

We have no will power when it comes to food....and less will power when it comes to exercise...

Will be very busy in a few weeks and our routine will change...That will certainly help.

Hopefully everyone will shed a few pounds when spring arrives.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 19, 2008)

Well Im down another pound so Im happy about that. I cant wait for this weather to break so we can all get back outside doing things. So in total I have lost about 4-5lbs.


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Mar 19, 2008)

Im down 5 also Scuba so we are in the same boat, hopefully we can paddle to shore before the



boat sinks though! The last few times I went on diets I hit plateaus almost every time around 10 pnds. and had trouble losing more for another week and 1/2 then it would start shedding again. Happy for ya!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 21, 2008)

Well I went out and did about 3.50mi on the bike today. That was pretty good considering it was 30* and started snowing .


Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2008)

I worked on building my stair in my basement today which took me from 9:00 this morning till 9:45 tonight due to existing problems with header issues that were unseen until removing my old stair that I took down this morning. I weighed my self after taking a nice hot shower and am down 8 lbs. now. Way to get out there Scuba!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 21, 2008)

Ugh we just got 5 more inches of snow. Guess we get to push back plantingnew vines just a little while longer.


----------



## Wade E (Mar 21, 2008)

Yes but you get more exercise shoveling snow! 


*Edited by: wade *


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 25, 2008)

Is it just me or do these upates seem to be coming around faster and faster? . Anyway I am happy to say I reached 220lbs. Next week I will break 220 and keep going down . I cant wait for this weather to break and we can all go outdoors again.


Scuba


----------



## scubaman2151 (Mar 31, 2008)

Update time has rolled around again. Nothing to report here, no loss, no gain. The weather has finally started to get better so I have been working out in the yard getting ready for spring.


Scuba


----------



## scubaman2151 (Apr 7, 2008)

Update: Well no change still holding steady at 220 .


----------



## Wade E (Apr 7, 2008)

Me too but i admit I really havent been trying lately.


----------



## scubaman2151 (Apr 7, 2008)

wade said:


> Me too but i admit I really havent been trying lately.




Same here.


----------



## trashy (Apr 7, 2008)

I finally got back down to 219!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Apr 24, 2008)

UPDATE! WellI have been sick as a dog since sunday so I wasnt caring to much about this diet at all. But I just checked the scale today and I was down about 3 lbs! I am now at 216-217lbs WOOT WOOT!!!!!!!!!!!!








Scuba


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2008)

Still stuck at an 8 lb weight loss but happy that i have not gained it back as I have not been trying lately. I hear ya about being sick as I had a good head cold for a few w



eeks which ended up as an era infection and totally clogged my right era and now I have a racking hose in that ear.



Not fun getting the tube installed in the ear.


----------



## Waldo (Apr 24, 2008)

Pour A little yeast in there wade and let er ferment


----------



## Wade E (Apr 24, 2008)

Waldo, I think it already has! I have been working though so Im sure it has been oaked also as that is the most popular wood at work. How long should I oak it for, Im using American white Oak dust!


----------



## scubaman2151 (Apr 24, 2008)

I know how you feel Wade . I went swimming but I forgot how much pressure there was on my ears and at the bottom of the pool my ears popped. Man I couldnt tell which way the surface was, good thing im a lifeguard .


----------



## Wade E (May 27, 2008)

I have been really doing good lately as ive noticed my daughter starting to gain a few lbs. so I went out and bought 2 cheap mountain bikes and weve been doing 6 miles every day its nice out and when she doesnt go due to homework I do 14 miles. Ive lost a total of 27 lbs and down to 188. I would be doing even better but the weather lately has been crazy, thunderstorms on and off through out the day and I dont want to get caught in 1. I cant wait to put my speedo on! 

Just kidding everyone and sorry if you just threw up in your mouth a little!


----------



## termini (May 29, 2008)

Are you married? because I heard that two can eat as cheaply as one---------as long as one doesn't eat...............................


----------



## Wade E (May 29, 2008)

Im married for 13 years with 2 kids. Biked 18 miles today and was almost killed. A drunk driver drove over the line and hit a trailer that was being towed by a pickup truck. The car was demolished and the trailers rear end was completely ripped off. All this happened about 30 feet ahead of me and if it happened about 3 seconds later he would have killed me or at least taken my legs off. Scared the crap out of me as I had just looked behind me to see what cars where coming when I heard this big crash. The drunk driver had actually driven another 175 feet without a front drivers wheel with the engine floored and smoke billowing out from underneath.


----------



## grapeman (May 30, 2008)

He was trying to get to the next bar Wade! Glad you are OK! I stopped riding my bike a couple years ago after too many close calls with those kinds of drivers.


----------



## Wade E (May 30, 2008)

Trying to get healthy is dangerous!


----------



## moose (Jun 1, 2008)

I have been riding a road bike for almost 30 yrs now and have never had an incident like that or even close. Thank goodness you are ok. One thing for sure, people are driving a lot faster than they used to. Put 4000 miles on my bike last year and so far this year 1600. It's good exercise so keep it up. Wear a helmet and bright clothes.


----------



## Wade E (Jun 28, 2008)

Down to 175 as of today and have really been keeping at it but it gets harder and harder the more you loose.


----------



## moose (Jun 28, 2008)




----------

